# Jobs in HK



## freakylex (Apr 11, 2014)

Regards

Can anyone tell me or give me link where I can apply for job in Hong Kong,anyway I m from Serbia and speak English very good.I want to know how Construction jobs work in HK because I would apply for that kind of jobs,also tell me what is need for documents so you can pass the border legally, and do Employees give you sponsorship.

lane:


----------



## cubewalker (Jul 10, 2014)

Mainly Jobsdb / Classified post


----------

